

Doc; 3yr HN reader, Navy's sending me to Japan. Please post your recs. - niels_olson

Just got the word. Need to go home and get the go bag, but may not fly until tomorrow morning. Would appreciate your recommendations on things to bring, especially anyone who's been to Japan.
======
tsuyoshi
Deodorant. Japanese deodorant sucks. I've heard of people bringing toothpaste,
but I didn't think there was anything wrong with Japanese toothpaste.

Enough shoes and clothes to last you until you come back - they don't really
carry American sizes. Even if you are rather skinny for an American you can
have trouble fitting into Japanese sizes.

Otherwise it depends on where you're going... if you're going to somewhere
outside of the Tokyo or Osaka areas where most everything non-Japanese can be
purchased, you might want to bring reading material.

If you are unusually big, you might want to bring condoms. Japanese condoms
are a little on the small side (but I think 90% of American guys will be fine
with them).

------
jsavimbi
Just bring the basics. Japan has its own ways, but is very consumer friendly
and everything we have in the States they have, and more. If you're headed to
Yokosuka, I'd just ask someone already there.

